

IBash Notebook - jeroenjanssens
http://jeroenjanssens.com/2015/02/19/ibash-notebook.html

======
toth
This looks great! I've been looking for something like this for a while!

I've tried to use ipython (with the '!' magic) as a bash notebook, but it
doesn't handle bash variables in a nice way, and it requires escaping $s and
some other characters. Too much friction for me.

The author hints at future Bokeh support, that would be icing on the cake!

------
wodenokoto
This is really cool. I hope it'll move forward!

I'm also very excited about the IHaskel kernel mentioned, though it is very
difficult to install currentlyb(I've failed on 2systems so far)

